
How do I delete my HN account and history? - awad
Not that I particularly wish to at all...but, given recent issues across social networks...<p>I would like to know what steps it would take to remove my identity from this platform if I so desired?
======
Phithagoras
As far as I know there is no button to simply do this. One could probably ask
for removal by emailing hn@ycombinator.com

